# Chicago Haunt Builders



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Chicago area Haunters and Halloween enthusiasts, Chicago Haunt Builders is a group of Chicago / Illinois Haunters and Halloween enthusiasts who enjoy the camaraderie and interaction with other like Haunters and enthusiasts in the area.

Are you in the Chicago / Illinois area and a fan of all things Halloween? Are you building Halloween props 24/7 or at least thinking about props 24/7? Then you are in the right place!!!! This is a group dedicated to Halloween prop building, and sharing information on all things related to it. Please post questions about building Halloween props, and share your progress as you create your own props.

This is not a group for lurkers. There are plenty of forums and groups for that. This is a group for people who like to interact in person, via email and the camaraderie of people who they can meet. We have several group builds throughout the year, ask each other for help on how to do something, lie about what we are going to get finished for this year and tell tales about the TOT who got away.....

More info on the group and the link to apply is here - https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/ChicagoHauntBuilders/info


----------

